# ladies underwear, clothing and gerd & ibs.



## Guest (May 19, 1999)

I'll just say to guys feel free to laugh at this if you want, or add to it if you have this problem too. Ladies, I'm having a terrible problem wearing a bra since my recent gerd attack. I have only one that I can even stand to wear right now and it's black so I can't wear it with light colors. Just wearing clothes is even a problem, but the bra problem is the worst, I feel like wearing my pajamas all the time with no underwear!Any pressure makes the pain much worse.I remember feeling this way when I had an ulcer 4 years ago, and I found a really goodbra, but now I can't stand to wear anything,but can't go without if you know what I mean.Most of my clothes are falling off of me now,and I bought some loose clothing: I dreamof jeannie pants, but nothing seems to help.When I'm out I just want to take at least my bra off at a certain point in the day, andI'm having trouble even getting myself to putit on. Anyone else having this problem? Any suggestions? ellie.


----------



## Anxious (Apr 28, 1999)

ellie - I do have the problem of not being comfortable in a bra, but not for the same reason as you. I have those fibrocystic breasts and they get so sore.... I basically have quit wearing a bra (but I don't have much up on top) because of it - except when I'm wearing something that is totally inappropriate to wear without a bra. So, I know about bras hurting, just not for the same reason as you.


----------



## Sherree (Mar 27, 1999)

Have you tried sports bras? I find them much more comfortable, but I'm not large breasted, so I don't need much support. Hope this helps. Please take care!


----------



## Anxious (Apr 28, 1999)

Sherree - I should have mentioned that! Sports bras are what I do wear on occasion - they are pretty comfortable.


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

Well I guess a bra is no problem for me considering I am a guy, but I will tell you for sure that I can not wear my pants buttoned. I always leave them unbuttoned and make sure the belt is loose enough also. If there is any pressure on my belly I get pain. Even when I am driving. I drive 1 hour and 30 minutes each way to work and back and I find that I even have to recline the seat back more while I am driving to relieve the pressure around my waist. Everyone at work used to say to me, why do you never button your pants well now they all know why and don't ask anymore. If I am eating at the sofa and coffee table in the living room and lean foward I make sure that my pants are even more loose because I find that I have to lean foward while I am eating which adds more pressure to my waist. I don't remember the last time I actually wore a pair of pants and buttoned the button. If I buy pants that will compensate then they are way too big for me around and don't look good so i just make sure that I pull my shirt over where my button is so most people do not notice it.


----------



## hmmmmmmmm (May 4, 1999)

Well sports bra are better then those regular ones with those awful underwires but there are also leisure bras, friday bras I have too they are lighter then the sport bras but forget pants that button too, I wear elastic waists.


----------



## kaj (Mar 8, 1999)

Hi Ellie, Same problem here. I can't wear anything tight, it really bothers me. I now buy queen size panty hose and roll the elastic down below my abdomen so I don't have the pressue on my stomach, I have gotten to the point that even if something isn't tight, I just can't stand even slight pressure. I weigh 128lbs so I am about average weight for my heighth. The bra is the worst, I wear a 34b, I buy 38b, You would think that it defeats the purpose of a bra, but I tried many on until I found one that caused the least discomfort. Another thing I do is unhook my bra in back, and wear a blouse or flannel shirt over my top, depending if I am at work or home, and you can't tell the bra is unhooked.I have a pair of drawstring khakis for casual day, that are so comfortable. At home I wear leggings or boxers, both which I roll the elastic down below my abdomen. kaj


----------



## Guest (May 19, 1999)

Thanks everyone,sports bras, unfortunately are worse,because they give so much support and apply pressure everwhere. I have the friday typebras, but even those seem to be bad. And the underwire front closure ones are the worst.Some of mine are too big now, I've gone from34b to 34c(last 2years), back to 34b, but a little smaller now. You'de think if they aretoo big they wouldn't cause pressure, but ifthey offer any kind of support they all seemto put pressure on that breastbone area whichis pure hell! kaj, I'm going to try the 36b,sounds like a good idea, also I guess I'llhave to go to a good dept store where thereis more selection in style and size. I also seem to be unbuttoning my pants, toomarkA, especially after eating or at the endof the day. I think now that I'm not teaching, I'm just going to stick to my jeannie pants, and get a few loose tshirts,fortunately, I raely wear pantyhose anymore,and don't have to for my job, but I've founddresses are much more comfortable even thanskirts, but usually try to wear long ones,so I can where trouser socks or socks with them. When I do wear a shorter skirt with tights it's hell, good idea to pull down the elastic part, a friend recommended the thighhighs, which I used to wear, support, whenI was a student working in retail & food.Thank god we're not living in the victorianera! I wonder if people had ibs and gerds then? I had to wear a back brace forabout a year when I first started working again after mva, think it made upper GI worse. ellie.(ps anxious, I have fybrocystic too, and usually get painful around my cycle,but it seems to have gone away, maybe the other pain is blocking it out. my sympathy,yours must be really painful not to wear a bra, but I envy you being able not to wear one!).


----------



## Anxious (Apr 28, 1999)

ellie - well, I guess not wearing a bra is certainly an option for me (given my size), but I'll tell you, at my age (46) I feel uncomfortable NOT wearing one! I always worry about what people think of me and feel a bit embarassed about this, truthfully. I wouldn't want people to think I am trying to be "sexy" or something. Silly me, always worrying about what others think!Pants - forget "pants"! I live in wind-pants, sweats, leggings, overalls, anything that doesn't have to button up! First of all, I find any "pants" that I do have to be too tight, and the others are just more comfortable!


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I have no bra problems..but I too cannot stand anything that puts pressure on my stomach or my waist. If I had my choice I would definitely live in draw string pants. They are definitely the most comfortable. I absolutely never wear pantyhose. For work I mostly wear slacks that have some elastic in the waist and a jacket or blazer. If I have to wear a dress or skirt, I wear the thigh-highs. There was a previous thread on IBS affecting the way you dress...and Marka, one guy had the same problem as you. He said he solved it by buying pants that were one size too big around the waist and he would wear suspenders with them. He said the larger size pants took the pressure off his waist and the suspenders kept the pants from falling down. Seemed like a good idea to me.------------------"Today is the first day of the rest of your life"Rose


----------



## Guest (May 20, 1999)

Hi Ellie







I have found only one bra that is even remotely comfortable for me...and I hate wearing it too, but I can put up with it when I must. It's "Fruit of the Loom", they come in sheer, very lightly padded and support padded. The closure is in the back, there are NO SEAMS and they don't itch or bind. You can get them at Walmart, Kmart and Target. And hey - they're only about $8 each







I highly recommend anyone with bra problems to try these!! Hope this helps, and hope you're feeling better


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

It figures I would be the only guy that replied to this post, YIKES!!!!What will the guys say????!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 1999)

MarkA.,Honey, it does not matter who responds to a post--we read and reply when we think we can help. We don't really look at the sex or whatever; just want to help whenever possible. We all have problems---some worse than others---stay with us----------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

Well, me too. I wear these little Jockey bras that are like sports bras, but much less support - they're sort of like a shortie tank top with a little bit of elastic holding it down. I recommend them, as they are very comfortable (but not too supportive if you're big).My favourite clothing is a big long shirt and leggings - man, I hate a tight waistband! And if it's not tight in the morning, it sure is after lunch!------------------Fear can hold you prisoner. Hope can set you free.*Missycat*


----------



## Guest (May 20, 1999)

Thanks missycat and torpedo, I'm going to trythose brands. I don't know about the suspenders rose, I think I'll stick to drawstrings. Anxious, I know what you mean about going without, it might make me uncomfortable too. The first day of classes,I always dress up, partly because I look much younger than I am, and I want to look moreprofessional. This semester, I must have beenvery tired, because I wore a blazer dress with a shell underneath and stocking tights,I realized 12 way through the class thatit was really a long blazer, because when I was bending down to do something, too much was showing. I wondered why some of the male students were looking at me a little strangely. It was pretty embarassing. Well, I can use being sick as an excuse. MarkA, don'tworry, I'm glad you responded, even if you wore a bra, I wouldn't care. ( I teach in anart dept, can wear whatever I want luckily)ellie.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 1999)

Mark, try suspenders. I wear blouse/pullover type shirts over them. I don't have to wear a tie so it's not a problem. The shirt will hide the unbuttons also.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 1999)

I wear loose clothing too, kinda accidentally, though -- because almost everything I have is humongeous on me now (after IBS-related weight loss)! Even though all my pants are way too big, I still often keep the top button unbuttoned like many of you...feels better. I like knit clothes, in particular. (However, certain knit clothes only make me look skinnier, and then I often get all kinds of irritating comments from people.)


----------



## Guest (May 23, 1999)

Well, this is embarrassing, but I admit to wearing my husbands jockey underwear due to the extreme pain from my own. His are a bit too big, but stay on. 7 years and counting. I even got my own, so I wouldn't be using all his up. I had to get all new clothes at one point due to all this. I wear stretchy bras usually, if I wear one at all. I like to wear undershirts. If I wear enough layers, it's not noticable, but I'm small, and I live in a cold climate. I love the idea of too big bras, or leaving them unbuttoned.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 1999)

I agree on the sports bra. I find those easy to put on there is no reaching back to snap a snap or hook a hook. Plus a sports bra one could wear this in public with out anything on top. Marleen


----------



## Evelynw (Aug 16, 2013)

Constriction around waist and bra are my biggest problems.

My daughter who just had a baby suggested I try a belly band (found a lot by googling) which it seems all pregnant woman are wearing now days to wear their regular pants, unbuttoned, during the pregnancy. The band worn very low in my case, does not constrict. The band will show even if i have a long top which my husband says is not glamorous. I think it is the young layered look! At least my pants are open wide and they do not fall around my ankles.

i alway unbutton my bras and am looking for a solution here.


----------



## cindygirl (Aug 24, 2013)

I am SO happy to have found this website. I was beginning to think I was going crazy or was the only female to have this problem. I am 56 and normally wear a 38C bra with underwire for support. For the last year or so, I cannot stand to wear a normal bra. The pressure it would put on my upper stomach was unbearable. I have IBS AND Acid reflux and suffer from almost constant upper stomach bloating even with medication. I have tired all different kinds of bras, even sports bras but being my age and having had 2 children, if I do not have underwire support, well I don't think I have to go into great detail as to what effect this has on the support of my breasts. The only thing I have been able to tolerate is a 1 piece bra that has a lower section that goes down to my lower abdomen. I'm not really sure what they are called but my husband calls it the Mrs. Doubtfire attire. The elastic bottom section, which you would think would cause discomfort actually gives me some comfort as it hold my upper abdomen in a bit and I don't feel like I am quite so bloated. I wear it constantly, even when I'm sitting around at home. I found some of these believe it or not at Dollar General for only $10. But the only size I have been able to find that fits me is in black only. Pushup bras are the MOST uncomfortable, I can't stand having them on for more than 2 minutes. I'm thinking there MUST be a store somewhere that makes comfortable bras for these types of medical conditions. If anyone has any ideas where I could go to be properly fitted into something comfortable, PLEASE respond. I would appreciate it more than I can say.


----------

